# D&D in Busan, South Korea



## Tallifer (Apr 29, 2012)

We have a Facebook group here in South Korea for roleplaying.

We will start up a Fourth Edition game very soon. Post here if you are interested.

Also when the Rules for the Playtest of the Fifth Edition are made public, we will play them as well.


----------



## Tallifer (Jun 6, 2012)

If anyone is interested in playing the Fourth Edition of Dungeons & Dragons, we are playing about every two or three weeks on Skype. it is hard to get a face-to-face group sitting around a table in Korea, so this works very well. 

The main group meets in Toronto but we here in Korea can play with them via Skype. This means playing at two o'clock on Sunday morning, but considering how hard it is to get a Fourth Edition game together, it is well worth it. (Besides I would rather spend these sunny days outside rather than cooped up around a table.)


----------



## noad (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi, I'd be interested to play. So what time zone is the game on? I'm on GMT +7.


----------



## Tallifer (Jun 12, 2012)

noad said:


> Hi, I'd be interested to play. So what time zone is the game on? I'm on GMT +7.




The main group meets at 1:00 in the afternoon on Saturday in Toronto which is Eastern Daylight Savings Time, which according to Google is GMT -4. So you would have an 11 hour difference.

I myself am in Seoul which is GMT +9. When I play with them, it is 2:00 on Sunday morning for me. I guess it would be at midnight for you. We usually play for about six or seven hours.


----------



## noad (Jun 12, 2012)

Okay I'm in..so what sort of campaign will the group play? care to tell about the story etc? when will we play?


----------



## Tallifer (Jun 14, 2012)

noad said:


> Okay I'm in..so what sort of campaign will the group play? care to tell about the story etc? when will we play?




We have already begun. We play about every two or three weeks, but we switch between two dungeon masters and two sets characters each session.

On Saturday, June 23 at 1:00 pm (which is 2:00 am Sunday for me, about midnight on the cusp of Saturday and Sunday for you) we will play in Chris's campaign for the second time. The party in that campaign has a Warlord, an Archer Ranger, a Warden and a Druid. We ought to have an Arcane character, possibly a Striker, but it is up to you since all the bases are covered.

Here is a thread at the Wizards' forum. Organization Thread for On-line 4th Edition
We do not actually use it much, but it does have my character's background which I wrote at the dungeon master Chris's request and an account of our first session in his game.

I will send an email to Chris right now mentioning you, and hopefully you two can get in touch and organized by this weekend.

We play using Skype, so have a web camera and a microphone.

Characters use the old (still) downloadable Character Builder, but you can send him a pdf of a character from the new one if you want. Essentials classes are allowed, but no Themes however. We are still at the first level currently.


----------



## Tallifer (Jul 22, 2012)

Update: We still welcome new roleplayers in Pusan. 

1. There is a Dungeons & Dragons game almost every Sunday afternoon at one of our members' apartments. The game system varies, but the campaign remains consistent. We usually get some pizza or chicken and beer for the afternoon. 

2. There is also a game of Basic D&D/Labyrinth Lord on every other Saturday at nine o'clock until about twelve o'clock at night. This game is being played using Google+ Hangout using a microphone and a web camera. This is so that we can play along with other friends who live far away.

3. There is the Google+ Hangout game of Fourth Edition which has been described in the previous posts.


----------



## Tallifer (Aug 30, 2012)

There are now 27 members in the Facebook group D&D in Busan! 

We have a regular Google+ Hangout game of Dungeons & Dragons every two weeks. 

We have another regular face-to-face Dungeons & Dragons game (using a stripped down homebrew). We meet every two weeks at the apartment of one of our members. 

Another member occasionally playtests his own creation: a roleplaying game based on Wuxia and Kung Fu movies.


----------

